# Werbt einen Freund



## ElTomatos (28. April 2016)

Hallo liebe WoW-Community.

 

Nach 1 jähriger WoW Pause ( Spiele schon über 10 Jahre WoW ) , möchte ich gerne wieder anfangen. Allerdings ist mir das raiden z.Z. viel zu stressig und deshalb suche ich DICH! Ich würde gerne mit dir,so viele Charaktere wie möglich hochleveln.

 

Kosten : Bin bereit ,nach abschluss der Aktion, euch eine Gamecard zu geben. Ingame übernehme ich auch alle Kosten,für Taschen und Erbstücke.

 

Folge Server stehen zur Auswahl : Blackmoore ( Allianz oder Horde ), Eredar ( Horde ), Blackhand ( Horde ), Antonidas ( Allianz )

 

Zeit : Habe in den nächsten Wochen SEHR viel Zeit. D.h. ich würde schon gerne morgens anfangen mit dem leveln, Nachmittags etwas pause machen und Abends wieder weitermachen.

 

Ts ist keine Pflicht,da ich ein relativ schüchterner Mensch bin und daher sehr wenig rede.

 

Würde mich freuen, wenn sich jemand findet, mit dem ich auch nach der Aktion, weiterhin in Kontakt bleiben kann. Ich cleare gerne die alten Raid Instanzen und zu zweit macht es einfach doppelt so viel spaß.

 

Also ,falls ich euer Interesse geweckt haben sollte, schreibt mir doch einfach eine Nachricht.

 

ElTomatos


----------



## ElTomatos (1. Mai 2016)

Los Leute, traut euch.


----------

